# Anyone got this fishfinder/gps combo?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I just bought a 597 CI HD Humminbird combo. I get to go pick it up from Bass Pro tomorrow. Some questions I have is what is the best way to mount it for more accurate readings? What's the biggest negative of this thing? There weren't too many from what I've read online so far. This is my first "good" unit I've had, so what is a really good way to learn these things quick? This one comes with down imaging and SwitchFire. Any advice anyone has is much appreciated.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Hey guys. I just bought a 597 CI HD Humminbird combo. I get to go pick it up from Bass Pro tomorrow. Some questions I have is what is the best way to mount it for more accurate readings? What's the biggest negative of this thing? There weren't too many from what I've read online so far. This is my first "good" unit I've had, so what is a really good way to learn these things quick? This one comes with down imaging and SwitchFire. Any advice anyone has is much appreciated.


Thats the unit I had before getting the Humminbird 798 si, besides the lack of chart plotter and side sonar its a really good unit.*
*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had a few of the hummingbird combos and they have been good units. The only time I had trouble with one was when I left it in my ttop box and the humidity got inside the unit. I'll be buying a new one soon with the structure scan so let us know how you like it.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the 798CI/SI Combo and the only issue I have is the GPS display is not as good as the Lowrance units. Also, follow transom mounting instructions very good, if not the unit may not pickup depth while running at high speed.

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*798 ci SI Combo*

Bought 798ci SI Combo from Bass Pro about 3 to 4 months ago. Best sale they have ever had on this unit. Saved a bundle. Haven't used it that much so still learning. Best unit I have ever had so a lot to learn. Last trip out it kept turning off after only a few seconds. Did this several times then starting working right. Will have to check the power connection. Have transducer mounted on trolling motor and love it.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I also have the 798ci si combo, and I've been really happy with it. Like nojerseydevil said, pay attention to the instructions for mounting the transducer and you'll be very happy with the unit. Personally, I like the side scan, it's awesome especially when your fishing somewhere new.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the 595c and have had no problems the last 4 yrs. My only advice is to read the instructions and to learn the unit so you can get the full potential of it.


----------

